# Touareg vs. Touareg 2?



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

What are the differences between the two models, besides the obvious front-end refresh? Do the changes go deeper than the skin or is it just a mid-model run tweak?
Any info would help me out. Oh BTW I saw the T2 at the NY Auto Show and it is really really nice. I really liked the new look of the front (I liked the old one too







)


----------



## Canuck22 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Touareg vs. Touareg 2? (1.8 Terbo)*

2,200+ upgrades. Mainly under the skin. Electrical programming, a lot of minor things that most will not notice.


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Touareg vs. Touareg 2? (Canuck22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canuck22* »_2,200+ upgrades. Mainly under the skin. Electrical programming, a lot of minor things that most will not notice.

Wow 2,200+, seriously? I noticed that the base V6 engine has been bumped from the 3.2 to the 3.6. No one else has any useful info?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg vs. Touareg 2? (1.8 Terbo)*

One of the biggest changes made to the car is in the dash. The MFI, which is the screen located inbetween the tach and the speedo. The new ones (both the color and the basic) are much more advanced and you can control more functions of the car in it. Other than that, the front seats are alittle different, the tail lights are the same shape as the old ones but tinted and is a new TPMS that is supposed to be less tempremental than the old ones. Other than that, I can't see much other these things and the front grille and lights.
Oh, and the new 3.6 litre V6 was introduced in the Touareg in the 2007 Touareg. It is a much better engine than the 3.2 and has alot more horse power (280) and torque than the old engine


_Modified by raleys1 at 10:37 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Touareg vs. Touareg 2? (1.8 Terbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8 Terbo* »_
Wow 2,200+, seriously? I noticed that the base V6 engine has been bumped from the 3.2 to the 3.6. No one else has any useful info?

The new 3.6 280hp FSI v6 and new 4.2 350hp FSI v8 were introduced in 2007, as well as: factory keyless start, power lift-gate, Adaptive "AFS" Xeon headlights, new roof rails, etc.
The 08's primarily have a chrome nose and different/new: headlight lenses, tail lights, wheels, front seats, MFI, stereo, Nav, ABS system, ESP system, etc.


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Touareg vs. Touareg 2? (ehd)*

good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

